# Important info for new members!



## EXTREME

Hi, Thanks for joining Musclechat.

Would everyone please note in an attempt to weed out spammers/people looking to set up backlinks to other unrelated sites for SEO purposes and people posting visitor messages on profiles, including their own, with links to other non associated sites we will delete profiles of anyone who does not post within the first 3 days of registering, even if it's a "Hello, I'm Jimbob from Walton Mountain" that will help us.

We are trying to keep spammers and people trying to use the site for their own ends away, if you join and don't post you now know why your profile has gone, it's nothing personal, it's bcos you haven't posted in the allocated time. You can re register if you want to get involved and start posting and we'll be glad to have you back.

You guys are the forum, the more you all post the better a community it is but we really want to keep it spam and ad free other than our sponsors.

If you do get any form of spam mail please forward it to myself or PScarb so we can deal with it.

Doug (Extreme)


----------



## prsd_gupta

hey guys,

i am from India and really wish to increase my weight.


----------



## phill the power

hello all im a new member im 18 stone and i would love to say all muscle lol , so ive been going to the gym now for three weeks now and im just about to start a course of T-bullets

and im also taking protein lean grow drink,and creatine caps , i also have been taking sci-mix x-plode + is all this safe to take with t-bullets


----------



## beckky

Hello, I am new to this site. I am an athlete (triathlon and ironman) and currently focusing on my diet and nutrition to lose weight/body fat and increase my muscle mass through increased protein diet. I am really interested in hearing hints, tips, keeping it varied and learning from others.


----------



## Badbilly1466868015

I'm 60 and trying to stay fit.wondering about hgh shots.it's legal here.

I work out 5 days a week,I'm stuck. Keep hurting muscles,bab biily


----------



## aka

Hello I'm new here, I eat eggs three times a day I'm big and powerful

I look forward to teach you one or two things

I also eat tuna and tablets, I can arrange nice dates too even if you not good looking

my brother play tennis and has curly hair

bye bye for now


----------



## nav2809

nav from kent, LOSE WEIGHT TIME!


----------



## aka

Hi Tele and welcome

I tend to go the the rest rooms in between sets so it give me a chance to freshen up and do my hair so when I go back to the DB I feel refresh and vitalise and can do infinite reps without my hair getting messed up.


----------



## gymed123

hi i,m new to this just lookin for a bit advice


----------



## gymed123

hi im new to this site but not to training just want advice on nolvadex thnx


----------



## 3752

gymed123 said:


> hi im new to this site but not to training just want advice on nolvadex thnx


start your own thread stop hijacking threads with the same question


----------



## gymed123

how do i start my own thread


----------



## gymed123

can u help me start a new thread plz


----------



## mightymariner

click on forum title, ie General discussion.

Top of page click New thread.


----------



## nicky21

hey im new


----------



## EXTREME

Hi, welcome to Musclechat.


----------



## The Trixsta

LOOOL

:deadhorse:


----------



## deano1466868019

Hi there guys I'm new to this site and was jst wondering if anyone could give me abit of info on these t-bullets I've been hearing about what are they? A supplement or gear? Thanks


----------



## The Trixsta

deano said:


> Hi there guys I'm new to this site and was jst wondering if anyone could give me abit of info on these t-bullets I've been hearing about what are they? A supplement or gear? Thanks


Take a look for yourself buddy,

T-Bullet (60 caps) - Extreme Nutrition - Sports Nutrition | Bodybuilding Supplements | Fitness Clothing


----------



## deano1466868019

Thanks trixsta appreciate it mate.


----------



## urbanenergie

Hi guys, my name is Jack Braniff, personal trainer for 6 years. Use forums to share knowledge and also learn a few things myself. Looking forward to chatting to you guys!!!


----------



## Trance

Hi,Trance here,Fighting the fat time-looking for tips and stimulus....etc


----------



## wardyb1

just joined looks a great site keep pumping and eating and growwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## zmukgr

Hello to all...site looks great, i'm looking forward to sharing thoughts on training, diet and other relevant stuff.

Cheers


----------



## constantbulk

hello just found the site so decided to join mainly for research and info!!


----------



## bigballs1466868020

Hi guys I am Owen, great to be here, looking forward to finding as much information as possible before I start my cycle.

Already trying to cut, been cutting for 6 weeks ... thanks guys


----------



## Robbo1904

Hello! Danny from Essex here.


----------



## rac7d

his my names reg hoping to use this site as a resource on getting huge


----------



## Tallgirl

Hi everyone,

I'm Helen from Chester, UK, and came across your amazing website.

I train MMA 3 x a week and also teach as a fitness instructor, Spinning and body pump 5x a week.

I've recently started my very first Winny / Anavar cycle, along with HGH...

Looking forward to chatting to you on here.... thanks for adding me!

Helen:clap2:


----------



## Richieguns

Morning all,

Newbie here. Looking forward to getting some pointers and sharing experience. I am best described as a gym rat. Married with two girls and make my living navigating a desk in an office.


----------



## Lazyballs

Hi guys gr8 site looking fword to learn the do and donts on bulking lean mass


----------



## ducatisie

Evening all,

Another newbie here, looking to get big and lean with the help of the wise ones on here !


----------



## Million Dollar Baby

Girly looking for advice and chats/banter with other gym goers lol.

Hi and bye


----------



## tonyj2001

Hi just joined Female Bodybuilding fan here Anyone else with me on that.


----------



## Chrissy.......

Hi welcome, I used to have a bit of a liking for Tonya Knight, jeez that must,ve been over 20 yrs ago. But to be honest i prefer a woman with curves now. I think its an age thing


----------



## rocky82

Jonboy from Walton mountain...err...no, no that's not right...

Out of shape ex-strength trainee looking to hit former glory...fingers crossed now people!


----------



## justheretosnoop

Welcome Jonboy!! Perhaps stick your own thread up with some background etc, this one's for the numpties!

Enjoy your Extreme Whey by the way.


----------



## arnoldisnumerou

Evening people, been lurking for a while and thought i'd join up. Just saying hello and abiding by the rules!

Rob


----------



## nevada57

Hello, this is a real account. Been lifting weights since around 1995.


----------



## EXTREME

Welcome everyone, I'm going to lock this thread so you all need to open a new thread to say hello, I think a lot of you will have been missed in this thread and inadvertantly ignored.

Get into the main sections and get stuck in we've got some of the best male and female bodybuilders in Britain on here.


----------

